# HELP ! DVD RW drive not recognizing any discs



## Jackalee (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi there. Can anybody help?

My DVD RW drive is not reading any data, music, dvd discs. Yesterday I tried burning a dvd through my media centre ( TV programme that I wanted to watch on my big screen). It didn't transfer the data correctly (I think it only transferred the opening and closing music tracks) and my drive hasn't recognised anything since!!

I have checked all the usual. Coming back 'device is working properly'. It is also listed in the device manager.

I haven't tried uninstalling the driver as I am a little nervous on whether I can re-install (no disc supplied on purchase, factory installed).

It is a TSSTcorp TS-H552L DVD RW 

Driver is C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys(I know this is the location) version 5.1.2600.3180

On an HP m7260uk Pavilion Media Centre running Microsoft XP (pro) media edition)

I know you guys are extremely busy, but I would be very grateful for any assistance. Bear in mind, I am no techie, just your average PC user.

Many thanks
Jackalee


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Don't worry about uninstalling the driver... we can always reinstall it. As for the drive, shut down your computer and check that all cables are securely plugged in. Lastly, if you have any programs such as Daemon Tools, try shutting them off as they sometimes affect the performance of physical drives.

Cheers!


----------



## Jackalee (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi Ralck

Thank you for replying. I have checked all the cables, everything seems in order.

I don't think I have anything like Daemon Tools on my system. No new downloads/software prior to the problem.

One thing I will mention, I expect inside my CPU is extremely dusty. Never opened it up. I live near to a quarry and dust is a major problem. I clean the casing regularly and the vents are always caked in dust. Could dust have caused the problem, maybe on the lens? I am just on my way to purchase a DVD RW lens cleaner and a computer battery operated vacuum cleaner.

Is this the right thing to do. Manufacturer recommends vacuum ok for internal work (from Maplins). I know static can cause a major problem and I will try and use a brush when possible. Expecting a LOT of dust inside, hence may need the vacuum cleaner. 

I will let you know how I go on and maybe take it from there with uninstalling drives etc.

Best Wishes
Jackalee.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

blow it out with a can of air
remove the upper and lower filters
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/320553/en-us


----------



## Nitrus (Dec 27, 2006)

When this happend to me, I flashed my drive with a firmware update, and its been running fine ever since.

Check the drive manufacturers website for any updates to your drives firmware, although keep flashing as a last resort.


----------



## Jackalee (Oct 27, 2006)

Many thanks to dai and Nitrus for your replies.

dai - I have tried your suggestion - no change

Nitrus - firmware is not available for this model. Apparently it is part of a software / hardware bundle for the Lightscribe system. I have since found it in my Driver Recovery as Lightscribe HOST software. It is not listed ANYWHERE else. Believe me I have tried, as many others have - problem listed on countless forums.

I didn't buy the battery operated vacuum cleaner , although on HP website this is what is recommended. Instead I got a lens cleaner disc (to no effect) and an anti-static brush. I have yet to find the courage to open the casing. Timing has to be right, when my 3 year old isn't tearing around and once he is in bed, having the concentration not to mess up !!

I have tried everything else. Could the drive have packed up even though all tests are saying the device is working properly??

Really appreciate any further advice from the oracles. ray: 

Many thanks

Jackalee


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.samsungodd.com/eng/Firmware/FWvercheck/FWvercheck.asp
http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/UM/200509/20050905090452234_SH-W162L,TS-H552L_English.pdf


----------



## Jackalee (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi Dai,

The pdf manual has been puzzling me for a couple of days. Its the only manual I can find, but there is nothing in it. The contents page and then nothing but the header on each page.

Had already tried the firmware link to Samsung, the model is not listed and neither is it supported by the live update.

I have since been onto HP Support via email who were very good. Talked me through checks, dowloaded a patch, uninstall and reinstall driver etc. most of which I had already done and alas, none worked. Also replied to each email within the hour as promised.

Established hardware malfunction and they are sending me a new drive as I am still under warrantly (only just, expires next week).

Many thanks to all who helped. As usual you guys are the best.

Best Wishes

Jackalee


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the pdf you click on the headings in the left colum to bring up the page on the right


----------



## Jackalee (Oct 27, 2006)

Dai,

Thank you once again for replying. Have you looked inside the pdf? 

As I said, on the psf there isn't anything typed on the pages of the manual. Once clicking on the left hand side, it brings up a page with the Samsung artwork, logos, subject headings on each page, but nothing typed, no information !! Its like finding a glossy manual in with your new printer only to open it and find 20 blank pages !

But .......... saying that, when I had another look I saw that you can open it as a HTML. The writing is there but obviously no artwork or photos. So between the two, I nearly have a manual.

Best wishes
Kathryn.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i just clicked on the troubleshooting and it came up


----------



## Jackalee (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi Dai,

Happy New Year.

Funny that, I have tried on numerous occasions, all with the same result. Never had a problem in the past with Adobe and yes, I am running the latest version. Try to keep all my software, Java etc up to date.

Never mind. The new drive is on its way and my PC should be up and running in the next 3 to 4 days.

Many thanks for all your help.

Regards

Jackalee


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

let us know how you get on with the new drive


----------



## Jackalee (Oct 27, 2006)

Will do. 

T.T.F.N. :wave:


----------

